# The bags in my closet-Gucci, PS, Bal, Celine etc & my current love affair with Chanel



## poohbag

Hi dear fellow purse lovers! I am reorganizing the stuff in my closet so I figured this would be a good opportunity for me to snap some photos of my bags!
Thanks so much for letting me share and for dropping by! Please be patient as I have not taken photos of all my Chanel bags yet but will do so in a timely fashion!


----------



## poohbag

First I'd like to show my most prized possession. It's a no brand bag though handed down to me by my mom. This one must be 30+ years old but still looking brand spanking new! 

This used to be hidden in a dustbag at a corner in my closet but I have decided to display it prominently now on the shelf! This way, everyday I walk into my little closet to change, I will see this bag and make me think of my dear mom. 

Black alligator envelope clutch


----------



## poohbag

Next up I will pay tribute to the bags that are no longer with me. I loved them dearly but they have all found new homes!


----------



## poohbag

Chloe large Marcie animation hobo in mahogany 

I love Chloe leather and this is a beautiful neutral color. However, it is a tad too big for me and I feel the pocket actually distracts a little bit from the aesthetics of the Marcie hobo. I've seen how beautiful the bag can drape but due to the pocket, this one doesn't.


----------



## poohbag

Another Chloe that I have let go. This is the Paraty in medium size lychee color.

I loved this pink. It is a dark dusty pink which is a great neutral. The design is really special and the leather is amazing. However I found the opening to be a tad small to my liking and I didn't really like the strap that sort of gets in the way when you are hand carrying the bag.


----------



## poohbag

The last bag that I've let go so far is still on her way to the new owner-a lovely TPF'er. It is a stunning gorgeous bag and I let her go after much back and forth. I'd never actually used the bag because it looks a bit bulky on me I think and the bright color is such an attention grabber! I kept thinking I would use her down the road but ultimately, I realized there is no point keeping her as a closet ornament. 

Chanel 12A red iridescent (soft) caviar Timeless Classic flap in jumbo size with silver hardware


----------



## poohbag

Ok I also want to show you some of the bags I used when I was younger-in my teens and 20s. I feel like my bags should be divided into pre TPF and post. As you will see, and I'm sure many of us have found, the number of bags and the amount of money I spend on bags have exploded ever since I found this online community of like minded shopaholics!


----------



## poohbag

I don't use these bags anymore but I love the details! 

This little one is suede with fur and embroidery from China-a souvenir from one of my aunts 20+ years ago!


----------



## poohbag

Another souvenir from China-this time from my grandfather. He brought back a few of these and my grandmother thought they were a waste of money but I loved them all. I don't know what happened to the rest and this is the only one I have kept over the years. I love the bright colors and the beautiful detailed embroidery.


----------



## poohbag

Last one of this set. This one is equally old-from 20+ years ago. I want to say it is from Japan, but I can't remember. 

I love the needle point work! So intricate!


----------



## poohbag

Here are some contemporary bags. 

I love Rebecca Minkoff! Found this one at Saks on sale! It's a glossy bright camel with red zipper track mini MAB. I used to carry this one everyday-rain or shine! It is well used but a winner!


----------



## poohbag

Another great RM bag:

Dark brown cross body. Sorry don't know the name! Lovely leather!


----------



## poohbag

Bags from France bought a long time ago before I knew about designer brands. LeSportSac tokidoki.


----------



## poohbag

Cambridge satchel in graphite gray glitter. Don't really use this bag because the leather is so stiff and I hate dealing with the buckles!


----------



## poohbag

Here's a random one! Not so rational diaper bag. It's a great roomy bag with lots of pockets. It's a great travel bag too because no one can tell it is a diaper bag.


----------



## poohbag

Longchamp le pliage bag. I bought it a long time ago when I was still a student. I did not want to spend the extra money for the ones with the zipper so this is an open top! Wish I was wiser then! I would  use it a lot more with the zipper closure!


----------



## NikkNak728

I can't believe you let go of the Chanel and Chloe's! But we are bag twins on that rm- I don't use it anymore but use to constantly! Great collection so far


----------



## poohbag

Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet clutch

Love the burgundy with the gold hardware


----------



## poohbag

NikkNak728 said:


> I can't believe you let go of the Chanel and Chloe's! But we are bag twins on that rm- I don't use it anymore but use to constantly! Great collection so far



I know! It was not easy but the right thing to do. I was not using them and it makes me feel less guilty when buying new bags! Thanks for dropping by! I have a lot more to upload!


----------



## NikkNak728

poohbag said:


> I know! It was not easy but the right thing to do. I was not using them and it makes me feel less guilty when buying new bags! Thanks for dropping by! I have a lot more to upload!



I know the feeling- I've gotten rid of about ten bags this year... Then added at least 7 more :-/ haha


----------



## poohbag

Here's a Marni bag. I love the print. I think it is silk but lined with some other material.


----------



## poohbag

Salvatore Ferragamo bice tote. The leather is amazing and it is lined with a shimmery silver color! Only thing is I wish the handle drop is longer so I can wear it on the shoulder more comfortably.


----------



## poohbag

NikkNak728 said:


> I know the feeling- I've gotten rid of about ten bags this year... Then added at least 7 more :-/ haha



Yes yes! I do have one Chloe left. Will upload it next, but dinner calls so stay tuned!


----------



## poohbag

Next up is Chloe Marcie mini crossbody/shoulder bag with turnlock closure. I love how light and soft the bag is. The ivory white is set off nicely with the gold HW


----------



## poohbag

Another mini messenger bag. This one is from Fendi. It is an interesting textured leather in bronze. Can be worn cross body or as an evening clutch. The inside is a yellow suede.


----------



## poohbag

The quintessential Fendi! My baguette in sequins. I like the contrast of the turquoise closure.


----------



## poohbag

Moving onto Valentino. Another small crossbody bag! This is a leopard pattern rockstud bag in pony hair. Have yet to use this because I'm afraid it may go bald if it is rubbed against the body when carried! It is so gorgeous and I got it on sale so I'm still keeping her.


----------



## poohbag

My little rockstud family!


----------



## poohbag

YSL chyc medium in a perforated gray leather. This one is keeping its shape very well. I love the old design better than the new so I'm glad I snatched this one! She's very photogenic!


----------



## poohbag

I have two Givenchy antigonas. First up is the small gray croc embossed ant


----------



## poohbag

Next is the medium size. It's colorblocked done in a subdued fashion. I'm thinking of letting this one go too. The tag us still attached! I think it feels too bulky for me. Looks beautiful though.


----------



## poohbag

I have two Gucci's. Black pebbled jungle hobo. This is such a light and soft bag. I like how it does not scream Gucci. The only clues are the small bamboo bits.


----------



## poohbag

More!


----------



## poohbag

Boston bag in vintage web. This one is all leather in a gorgeous raspberry red color. Looks like the LV SC but more affordable! Especially since I got it 30% off!


----------



## poohbag

I have two PS1 in medium. Birch and red pony.


----------



## NikkNak728

poohbag said:


> I have two Givenchy antigonas. First up is the small gray croc embossed ant



Love all so far but this one is tdf! I agree stick with this one, the color block is not nearly as amazing


----------



## poohbag

I also love my Bals. Dark night giant 21 rose gold velo.


----------



## poohbag

Gris ciment giant 12 silver HW city


----------



## poohbag

NikkNak728 said:


> Love all so far but this one is tdf! I agree stick with this one, the color block is not nearly as amazing



Hi NikkNak! Thanks! Yes the gray croc embossed one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## poohbag

My third and last Bal is my favorite one out of the three. 

Black city with giant 21 gold HW. Love the bling bling of the gold! The front is a bit stiff but I love her butt!


----------



## poohbag

Ok my Celine bags! Celine was my last love before I was consumed by Chanel! 

First I got a micro luggage in jungle. I love the pebbled leather and the quirky face! It is a perfect size for me. Recently I actually thought about letting this one go too. I stopped carrying the micro after I began my Chanel collection. However after I started rearranging my closet, I put this one right in the middle of the shelf so I started using her more. This reminded me of why I fell in love with Celine in the first place so I'm keeping her now!


----------



## poohbag

Next is one of my weekend workhorses. I love how this seemingly little bag is actually so spacious! It fits my continental wallet plus lots more! A perfect injection of color to any outfit without overdoing it.

Vermillon nano luggage


----------



## poohbag

After a small bag, naturally I wanted a bigger one. I love the gorgeous leather, simple lines, and ease of use of this one.

Small black croc embossed phantom cabas


----------



## poohbag

This 2012 version of the phantom cabas is lined in leather and comes with a detachable pouch and various pockets for all the little items so no one has to fish for anything.


----------



## poohbag

My final Celine so far in my collection was bought from an online reseller. I stumbled upon this beauty while surfing one night and decided to pick her up because it is brand new but discounted. 

2013 spring/summer medium box bag in slate blue


----------



## poohbag

So there you have it. These are my pre Chanel bags. Now onto my true love!

Here's the back story. Hard to believe, but I stumbled upon Chanel by chance. I was shopping for another Celine to add to my collection at Jeffrey in NYC last year. This department store sees relatively less foot traffic due to its location but is quite a gem. The SAs were sparsely spread out that day so I was able to browse around and play with all the bags. Lo and behold at one end of the room were shelves lined with Chanel bags! I would never have ventured into a standalone Chanel boutique or even one inside a department store at that time. Yet here I am mesmerized by all the gorgeous styles. A lambskin midnight blue mini flap with silver HW caught my eye and I was blown away by how luxurious it feels and how awesome it looks when carried! Unfortunately, I was blown away by the sticker price too and left empty handed. However it left a great impression on me...


----------



## poohbag

Fast forward to now I have my beloved growing Chanel collection and have never looked back! 

As I said at the beginning of this thread I have not taken pictures of most of them individually yet. I have done some reveals in the Chanel forum so I will show you those three tonight.


----------



## poohbag

First up is my absolute favorite! My HG for now! Because of this bag I met my most awesome Chanel boutique SA!

So black lambskin jumbo flap


----------



## poohbag

This SA also hooked me up with the following:

13s dark blue lambskin mini with pale gold HW


----------



## poohbag

Finally my last upload of the night-my sunny cheery bag that puts a smile to my face!

13c medium yellow boy Chanel in calfskin


----------



## poohbag

I will load more once I get a chance to take more pictures! Thanks so much for joining me and please visit again!


----------



## NikkNak728

I'm dying with the Chanel's I can't wait to see more!


----------



## poohbag

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm dying with the Chanel's I can't wait to see more!



Ok I'm back with the rest of my Chanel bags!


----------



## poohbag

The very first Chanel I bought was a black caviar Timeless Classic flap with GHW in the M/L size. I called the store planning to place myself on a wait list but was told a shipment came in that day so I ended up buying it right then over the phone! After I received it, I felt the bag wasn't really me. So I brought it back and tried on some other styles, and ended up exchanging it for this. I love it is still caviar, but the styling is very understated. I also fell in love with the ruthenium chain. 

12A 2.55 Reissue black caviar with RHW in 225 (m/l) size


----------



## poohbag

I love the reissue and soon wanted the more iconic version. I feel like if I were only allowed to have one bag, then this would be my pick! Not my HG so black but this! 

Black 2.55 Reissue in aged calf with GHW in 226 (jumbo) size


----------



## poohbag

My final black flap is one that I found at an online reseller. It is  a pristine preloved beauty at a reasonable price and single flap! The caviar leather is amazing! 

13 series black caviar Timeless Classic flap with GHW in maxi size


----------



## poohbag

I love totes and use them as work bags. I originally planned to get a GST but it doesn't work for me. It feels quite boxy so I don't like how it sits under my arm and the straps keep falling off. Instead I ended up with a soft caviar tote that is very comfortable to carry for me.

Soft Timeless CC black caviar large shopper tote with SHW


----------



## poohbag

My next tote is a gem because I found her during the sales last December. The color works for all seasons and I love the soft puffy quilts. 

11A light brown reissue tote with RHW


----------



## poohbag

This next bag has been in heavy rotation lately. I was on a week long vacation with my preschooler to Disney World recently and this is the only bag I took (besides the diaper bag as travel bag). I absolutely adore the pop of color and the bag is perfect for running around town. The leather, although lambskin, is really quite resilient. 

Turquoise Camellia embossed lambskin WOC


----------



## poohbag

I loved that WOC so much I knew I needed a more classic WOC. I went into the boutique for the purpose of looking at the prefall book and casually mentioned to my sweet SA I'd be interested in this bag. I know how sought after it is so I wondered about how long do I have to wait? Well she said let me see... and came out with one for me!

Black caviar quilted classic WOC with GHW


----------



## poohbag

This next color is one TDF! It is however in a tricky sueded/iridescent caviar that is harder to maintain than the rigid regular caviar. I was going to pass on it altogether but finally caved because I had to have a little piece of this yummy hot pie!

Hot pink coin purse and hot pink card case


----------



## poohbag

Finally to add one more accessory to the mix is my beloved color and pattern

Turquoise Camellia embossed key holder


----------



## poohbag

Ok this is all there is to show for now! I hope you've enjoyed looking at the bags in my closet! Thanks so much for letting me share and TPF rocks!

Come back again please as I will soon have 2 more bags to show! I will post them here after I have done their reveals!


----------



## NikkNak728

Love them all!


----------



## poohbag

NikkNak728 said:


> Love them all!



Thank you NikkNak! I'm happy you like my bags!


----------



## poohbag

Picked up the 13P silver Reissue with SHW in 225 size


----------



## poohbag

This is the 13A Coco Sporran flap in light brown jumbo size. I love all the little design details.


----------



## poohbag

Embossed CC stitching, tassel at zipper pull, and adjustable strap


----------



## mf19

Congrats poohbag!  what a lovely transition of style.  enjoy them in good health


----------



## DonnaHawk

Beautiful .....stunning collection...each pc is as breathtaking as the next  thanks for sharing


----------



## Hermesinthebay

DonnaHawk said:


> Beautiful .....stunning collection...each pc is as breathtaking as the next  thanks for sharing


oh, I am new to this, now I know how it works, sorry to post a picture here earlier.  All your bags are beautiful, enjoy them !


----------



## Hermesinthebay

poohbag&#65292; sorry to post a pic here earlier.  you have beautiful bags,enjoy them!


----------



## poohbag

mf19 said:


> Congrats poohbag!  what a lovely transition of style.  enjoy them in good health



Thank you so much mf19!   I think now that I'm getting older, I'm making a more conscious effort when buying bags to decide if a certain style or design is classic looking or not.  I ask myself before I shell out my money whether I can imaging myself using this bag say, 5 years down the road or not, especially now that I've been introduced to the more costly designers!


----------



## poohbag

DonnaHawk said:


> Beautiful .....stunning collection...each pc is as breathtaking as the next  thanks for sharing



Thank you DonnaHawk for taking the time to drop me such a kind note! :kiss:  I'm so happy I am able to share with you my beloved bags!


----------



## poohbag

Hermesinthebay said:


> oh, I am new to this, now I know how it works, sorry to post a picture here earlier.  All your bags are beautiful, enjoy them !





Hermesinthebay said:


> poohbag&#65292; sorry to post a pic here earlier.  you have beautiful bags,enjoy them!



Dear Hermesinthebay! No worries love!   I managed to catch a quick glimpse of your beauties before I had a chance to post.  They are gorgeous and I would love to take them as my own!    Please share them with everyone on the Chanel forum!  Everyone will absolutely drool over them!  You can post your collection here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555.html
Or better yet, show us all the bags you have by making your own thread as well!   Cheers!


----------



## Hermesinthebay

poohbag said:


> Dear Hermesinthebay! No worries love!   I managed to catch a quick glimpse of your beauties before I had a chance to post.  They are gorgeous and I would love to take them as my own!    Please share them with everyone on the Chanel forum!  Everyone will absolutely drool over them!  You can post your collection here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/post-your-chanel-family-portait-60555.html
> Or better yet, show us all the bags you have by making your own thread as well!   Cheers!



Thank you dear, you are very kind


----------



## beeecka

poohbag said:


> The last bag that I've let go so far is still on her way to the new owner-a lovely TPF'er. It is a stunning gorgeous bag and I let her go after much back and forth. I'd never actually used the bag because it looks a bit bulky on me I think and the bright color is such an attention grabber! I kept thinking I would use her down the road but ultimately, I realized there is no point keeping her as a closet ornament.
> 
> Chanel 12A red iridescent (soft) caviar Timeless Classic flap in jumbo size with silver hardware


wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## CaliGold

I truly enjoyed viewing your collection-they were photographed very well.


----------



## Sparkley

I thought I was done with Chanel for a while but after seeing your collection I've added three more Chanel's to the top of my wishlist for this year!


----------



## poohbag

beeecka said:


> wow! It's gorgeous!



Yes, the red is truly stunning!  A vibrant bright true red with soft shiny puffy quilts!  It was not easy to let her go but hopefully the bag has found a new owner who will get to use her and enjoy her to the max!  Thanks for writing!


----------



## poohbag

CaliGold said:


> I truly enjoyed viewing your collection-they were photographed very well.



Thank you so much CaliGold!  The pictures were taken with my trusty old iphone!   I used to take blurry pictures with my shaky hands in the past so I've now become very cognizant of the need to hold steady.


----------



## poohbag

Sparkley said:


> I thought I was done with Chanel for a while but after seeing your collection I've added three more Chanel's to the top of my wishlist for this year!



Oooh I love being an enabler hehe!    And not just one, but THREE more Chanel's!!! That is awesome Sparkley!   Would you like to share which ones they are-I'm really curious!


----------



## beeecka

poohbag said:


> Yes, the red is truly stunning!  A vibrant bright true red with soft shiny puffy quilts!  It was not easy to let her go but hopefully the bag has found a new owner who will get to use her and enjoy her to the max!  Thanks for writing!



Yea I know, it's really hard to letting a bag go but I also know the feeling of it not beeing "that perfect on me"..  Did you buy another bag instead or are you saving up for someone special so to speak ?


----------



## poohbag

beeecka said:


> Yea I know, it's really hard to letting a bag go but I also know the feeling of it not beeing "that perfect on me"..  Did you buy another bag instead or are you saving up for someone special so to speak ?



Well when I went to return the bag, I was hoping I would find something I like from the same department store boutique.  However, nothing caught my eye there.  Instead, on the same day, I also went to another department store boutique to pick up a dark purple 2.55 flap but a new shipment had just came in, which included the silver 2.55 flap I just posted.  So, I guess the silver 2.55 flap should count as the bag I got in exchange for the red classic flap!


----------



## Joyjoy7

poohbag said:


> Yes, the red is truly stunning!  A vibrant bright true red with soft shiny puffy quilts!  It was not easy to let her go but hopefully the bag has found a new owner who will get to use her and enjoy her to the max!  Thanks for writing!



She's arrived at her new home safe and sound!! Just stunning!! love her SO much!! Thank you Poohbag!!!


----------



## poohbag

Joyjoy7 said:


> She's arrived at her new home safe and sound!! Just stunning!! love her SO much!! Thank you Poohbag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2210947



Yay! I'm so happy red beauty has found her new home! She looks absolutely gorgeous and I'm very excited that you love the bag so much!!! Xoxo, pooh.


----------



## Coffee or Tea

Very nice to see your bags transition, I think we just grow up with our taste changes towards everything in our life, from clothes, to purses.....to household.  Thank you for sharing with us. 
Apart from your chanel collection, I love your Celine and Givency!


----------



## luxurybags101

so beautiful! I love the Chanel bags


----------



## poohbag

Coffee or Tea said:


> Very nice to see your bags transition, I think we just grow up with our taste changes towards everything in our life, from clothes, to purses.....to household.  Thank you for sharing with us.
> Apart from your chanel collection, I love your Celine and Givency!



Hi Coffee or Tea!  Yes you are absolutely right about how everything in life evolves and transitions...  As I am getting older, I am making more of a conscious effort to find clothes and bags that theoretically should last for a longer time both in terms of quality and style.  I feel my Chanel bags can be dressed up and down for casual and dressier days as well as evening use, and they have a timeless look.  I hope one day, my little girls will even appreciate some of these and would want to use them too!

Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## poohbag

luxurybags101 said:


> so beautiful! I love the Chanel bags



Thank you very much my dear!


----------



## poohbag

Just want to share two pictures of me wearing the reissue tote today and yesterday.  Love how easy it wears and it goes with everything!


----------



## Penny_lane24

In love with your whole collection! It's what I'd love for my future collection to be like eventually. It's very well rounded and super stylish


----------



## chubbyshopper

Amazinggg eye candy pieces in your collection. Really envious of your blue Celine and mini Chanel flap and Boy bag.  Thank you for sharing with us. Hope to see more action shots with them


----------



## Nico_79

Poohbag, so happy you made a collection thread! Gorgeous pieces as usual and I love the transition of bags you've collected over the years. Of course your Chanels are stunning!


----------



## poohbag

Penny_lane24 said:


> In love with your whole collection! It's what I'd love for my future collection to be like eventually. It's very well rounded and super stylish



Oh you are so sweet! Your kind words made my day!  I'm so glad you like my taste! I'm sure your future collection will be fabulous and awesome! I sometimes wonder if my style is too schizophrenic because I am not a big bag vs small bag person nor gravitate toward a certain type of bag. Though of course now I'm heavily into one brand in terms of buying, I still use all the bags in my closet.


----------



## poohbag

chubbyshopper said:


> Amazinggg eye candy pieces in your collection. Really envious of your blue Celine and mini Chanel flap and Boy bag.  Thank you for sharing with us. Hope to see more action shots with them



I'm so excited you like my collection!  The blue Celine box is so simple and elegant in its lines, and it is sooo easy to use because of the compartments and pockets. My only concern is I'm a little afraid to scratch the leather, so I'm protective of it when I use it! The mini and the boys are so fun!!! I still cannot believe how I used to mistakenly think Chanel is reserved for prim and proper rich old ladies! This cannot be any more further from the truth!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> Poohbag, so happy you made a collection thread! Gorgeous pieces as usual and I love the transition of bags you've collected over the years. Of course your Chanels are stunning!



Hi Nico! So happy you dropped by and you are too kind, as always!  I feel so flattered you like my stuff and I'm so lucky to be able to share my little life indulgences here with you and everyone else! Can't wait to see what more we both get to add in the future, god willing!!


----------



## poohbag

I fell for another boy! 13A distressed brown medium boy bag


----------



## poohbag

I love the rustic, rough, vintage feel of this bag. It's so different from the classic flaps and 2.55 reissue flaps.


----------



## poohbag

My two medium boy bags:


----------



## Bratty1919

Really love the variety here!


----------



## Bratty1919

poohbag said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet clutch
> 
> Love the burgundy with the gold hardware



I need one of these


----------



## Bratty1919

poohbag said:


> Finally my last upload of the night-my sunny cheery bag that puts a smile to my face!
> 
> 13c medium yellow boy Chanel in calfskin



Awwww...adorable!


----------



## poohbag

Bratty1919 said:


> Really love the variety here!



Thank you!  Yes I'm usually drawn to all kinds of designers and styles so I was actually surprised by how I fell so deeply in love with Chanel currently.  May be it's because Chanel is so prolific as a brand and each collection is always so different from one another that I have always managed to find something I love!  



Bratty1919 said:


> I need one of these



It's really a great clutch because I think it looks more expensive than it costs!  Wish I get to use it more because I don't get to go to many formal/semi formal events anymore.


----------



## poohbag

Bratty1919 said:


> Awwww...adorable!



I love this bag too Bratty!  The yellow is such a happy color.  In fact, here I am with my yellow boy bag today-the first day of summer!


----------



## am2022

what a lovely bag story... use them all in good health!!


----------



## poohbag

amacasa said:


> what a lovely bag story... use them all in good health!!



Thank you so much! I really enjoyed reading everyone's bag story too and the eye candy is always fun to see! I'm so happy you liked mine!


----------



## poohbag

June is turning out to be a deadly month for me! Chanel is having its sales right now and I was able to grab these goodies! I decided to diversify into other categories because I've always admired the RTW pieces but I am not ready to buy them at full price. Others have told me their shoes are really comfortable and after giving these a try, I'm a convert!


----------



## poohbag

Blue tweed ballet flats


----------



## poohbag

A pair of simple black heels.


----------



## poohbag

This black tweed jacket has little white/silver/gold tweed bits throughout which make the otherwise very simple jacket more interesting. I plan to wear it casually most of the time with a white tee and jeans.


----------



## poohbag

As a contrasting piece, I also picked up a pastel tweed jacket. I love the many different colors!


----------



## poohbag

Finally I decided at the last minute to try on some dresses. This one amazingly fits me very well and again I really love the material and the colors! The first picture makes the dress seem darker but the detailed shots give a better representation.


----------



## TrickyTreat

wow..


----------



## won

Thank you for showing us your bags journey such an inspiration.


----------



## Aluxe

You have a divine collection. Thanks so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## thedseer

Amazing collection-really love your Chanels!


----------



## lucyyG

love the chanel


----------



## CeePee08

Nice collection you have there! &#128522;


----------



## poohbag

TrickyTreat said:


> wow..



 you are too kind!



won said:


> Thank you for showing us your bags journey such an inspiration.



Thank u won for writing such a sweet note! I love checking out everyone's goodies and it is so unique to each individual and each collection is beautiful! I'm far from being an inspiration! I think it's just with time, our styles and needs change and I spent many years training after college so I'm finally able to get some delayed gratification! 



Aluxe said:


> You have a divine collection. Thanks so much for sharing them with us!



Aww Aluxe thanks! You are making me  I'm so happy you like my collection!


----------



## poohbag

thedseer said:


> Amazing collection-really love your Chanels!



Thank you! I have yet to get tired of the myriad of Chanel designs and I'm lucky to have two very sweet SAs so it seems I'm always chasing after something beautiful on the horizon! 



lucyyG said:


> love the chanel



Thanks dear! I love each piece I own and feel lucky to be able to do so!



CeePee08 said:


> Nice collection you have there! &#128522;



Thank you for dropping by and taking the time to comment!


----------



## tutushopper

Truly gorgeous collection of bags of all types (is is strange if I say I absolutely adore that very first clutch from your mom?  It's just so striking and stunning to me.), as well as your lovely shoes and pieces of RTW from this year's sale.  You have a quite versatile and useful collection, and I'm sure you will be adding some amazing bags, shoes, and RTW to your collection.  The one thing I didn't see is anything starting with a "D," so I think that may need to be rectified!  We'll just have to get you over to the Dior side as well as the Chanel side!  Thank you again for sharing your closet with us all.


----------



## poohbag

tutushopper said:


> Truly gorgeous collection of bags of all types (is is strange if I say I absolutely adore that very first clutch from your mom?  It's just so striking and stunning to me.), as well as your lovely shoes and pieces of RTW from this year's sale.  You have a quite versatile and useful collection, and I'm sure you will be adding some amazing bags, shoes, and RTW to your collection.  The one thing I didn't see is anything starting with a "D," so I think that may need to be rectified!  We'll just have to get you over to the Dior side as well as the Chanel side!  Thank you again for sharing your closet with us all.



Thanks tutushopper!   Yes my mom's clutch is the most special and endearing of all my bags because of its sentimental value.   I actually don't recall ever seeing her use it growing up but it attests to her motto of "quality over quantity".  The bag being 30 years ago still looks brand new on the outside today.

I am tempted to check out all the beautiful goods that start with a "D" especially after seeing some of your reveals!  The soft tote is something I may be interested in, so we shall see if this will come to fruition...  Thank you so much for checking out this thread and for writing! You are always so kind and helpful!


----------



## lurketylurk

Thank you so much for sharing all your pictures.  Viewing them really made a very crappy day much more enjoyable for me!


----------



## poohbag

lurketylurk said:


> Thank you so much for sharing all your pictures.  Viewing them really made a very crappy day much more enjoyable for me!



Oh dear! I'm sorry to hear you were having a very crappy day!  I'm so happy my pictures helped brighten up your mood though! Just think tomorrow is a day away and it is going to be a better day!  Do drop by anytime and thank YOU for taking the time to write!


----------



## kitsune

I love the YSL and your HG Chanel.. I have never seen it before!!


----------



## lurketylurk

poohbag said:


> Oh dear! I'm sorry to hear you were having a very crappy day!  I'm so happy my pictures helped brighten up your mood though! Just think tomorrow is a day away and it is going to be a better day!  Do drop by anytime and thank YOU for taking the time to write!



You are just too sweet .  Thank you so much for making me feel welcome here - I've not posted much in the past, though have lurked for a long time to learn from everyone here!


----------



## summerbian

Great all rounded collection!!


----------



## summerbian

poohbag said:


> I love this bag too Bratty!  The yellow is such a happy color.  In fact, here I am with my yellow boy bag today-the first day of summer!


wow!!! So adorable!!! I will save up and buy one of this for sure!!


----------



## poohbag

kitsune said:


> I love the YSL and your HG Chanel.. I have never seen it before!!



Thanks kitsune! I love the perforated detail of the YSL and the bag holds a ton! Here is a close up shot for you!

The so black jumbo came back as a boutique exclusion earlier this year. As far as I know (from reading on the forum here) the bag has been completely sold out. The lambskin is really puffy and shiny, and the matte black HW gives a sleek look. I couldn't help but take another photo!


----------



## poohbag

lurketylurk said:


> You are just too sweet .  Thank you so much for making me feel welcome here - I've not posted much in the past, though have lurked for a long time to learn from everyone here!



Hehe I was a lurker too! Then finally I started posting and now I can't stop! It's so much fun here! Hope you have a great day! Xoxo, pooh


----------



## poohbag

summerbian said:


> Great all rounded collection!!



Thank you summerbian!


----------



## poohbag

summerbian said:


> wow!!! So adorable!!! I will save up and buy one of this for sure!!



Oh thanks! The boy line is really popular now and Chanel is really pushing it. The styles continue to evolve and each season new and interesting designs are coming out. There is a boy thread on the Chanel forum. You should definitely check it out! It is a fun read!


----------



## poohbag

I'm usually not matchy matchy but I do love the distressed brown leather of prefall. Others here have told me how comfortable the classic quilted ballet flats are so I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## poohbag

Now I can do tough boy look and nice girl look with my new brown boy bag!


----------



## More bags

poohbag said:


> I have two Givenchy antigonas. First up is the small gray croc embossed ant


What a stunning collection! I love the balance and variety. Thank you for sharing the pics. I love this Givenchy Antigona. What are your most used bags?


----------



## AmorNChanel

Thanks for sharing your collection. It's beautiful and I love the variety of your bags. I agree that once you go down the Chanel slope, it's hard to find your way out...hee, hee!!


----------



## poohbag

More bags said:


> What a stunning collection! I love the balance and variety. Thank you for sharing the pics. I love this Givenchy Antigona. What are your most used bags?



Thank u so much for the nice compliment! Yes the gray croc embossed ant is one of my favorites! Looking forward to fall so I can start using this one again! I like to rotate all my bags but my most used ones lately are the Celine micro and Chanel reissue tote for work and the Celine nano and Chanel turquoise Camellia WOC on weekends!


----------



## poohbag

AmorNChanel said:


> Thanks for sharing your collection. It's beautiful and I love the variety of your bags. I agree that once you go down the Chanel slope, it's hard to find your way out...hee, hee!!



Thanks AmorNChanel! I'm so happy you like my stuff! Yes it's a steep slippery slope for me indeed! I was very close to pulling the trigger on a lovely non Chanel bag but I somehow found more Chanel stuff to buy! Stay tuned as everything is beginning to arrive! Thanks for writing!


----------



## zeronohiya

Thanks for sharing your collection!! It's nice to see the the variety. I love your bag from your Mom. Nothing can replace a Mothers love!

I am a newbie to Chanel with only a couple WOC's but every time I see a boy bag, my hear skips a beat. It is my HG! Your reissues are also just as gorgeous. I too looked at the GST but decided that it wasn't for me, but that reissue tote has given me another option. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tenshix

poohbag said:


> Now I can do tough boy look and nice girl look with my new brown boy bag!



*poohbag* let me first start off by saying how I would like to live in your closet! Very well-rounded and I love your taste!

The distressed leather is tdf! May I ask what boots those are? They go perfectly with your bag and I'd love to see modeling pics of your tough boy and nice girl look!!


----------



## poohbag

zeronohiya said:


> Thanks for sharing your collection!! It's nice to see the the variety. I love your bag from your Mom. Nothing can replace a Mothers love!
> 
> I am a newbie to Chanel with only a couple WOC's but every time I see a boy bag, my hear skips a beat. It is my HG! Your reissues are also just as gorgeous. I too looked at the GST but decided that it wasn't for me, but that reissue tote has given me another option. Thanks for sharing.



Yes my mom's clutch holds a very special place in my heart!  One day I hope one of my daughters will treasure it just as much!

The boy bags are so fun!  I love the fresh modern take on the classic quilted bag and the designs are getting more and more interesting!  Thanks for liking my reissues too!  I love that they are more under the radar and they are very easy to wear.  There are indeed lots of good tote options besides the GST!  The world of Chanel offers so many lust worthy beauties-I'm sure your collection will soon be growing too!  Thanks for writing!



tenshix said:


> *poohbag* let me first start off by saying how I would like to live in your closet! Very well-rounded and I love your taste!
> 
> The distressed leather is tdf! May I ask what boots those are? They go perfectly with your bag and I'd love to see modeling pics of your tough boy and nice girl look!!



Thanks for the compliment!  I'm not sure if you want to live in my closet because it is quite disorganized and stuffed!   

Yes I love the distressed leather too!  I was pleasantly surprised the boy matches the boots so well.  The boots are old ones from Jeffrey Campbell.  I will do some modeling pics when I get a chance.  I've been waiting for some stuff to come in the mail and I imagine one of them will work with the bag and the boots.  Once everything is here, I need to do some major uploading so please check back!

Tenshix, I love your tomato red boy and purple is also one of my favorite colors!  I need a red Chanel back in my collection but I'm content with my boy duo; otherwise we can be bag twins!  I've actually been eyeing a gorgeous purple non Chanel bag so I hope I can bring that beauty home in a little bit.


----------



## poohbag

Ok here are my latest purchases!

White silk pleated shirt dress


----------



## poohbag

Black tweed dress


----------



## poohbag

Pearl belt that can also be worn as a long necklace


----------



## poohbag

I love these glitter flats with Camellia flower! Look at how delicate and intricate the flower is!


----------



## poohbag

A pair of black point toe pumps. The body is a suede that looks like it has been brushed with glitter.


----------



## poohbag

For casual days these beige/black leather espadrilles will come in handy! They are super comfy! Just remember they run small. I'm normally a 37.5-38 and I take a 39 in these. They are very popular but are back in stock NOW so get them while they are still available!


----------



## poohbag

Can u tell I'm on a shoe binge!? Two more pairs to add-


----------



## poohbag

I'm in love with these! CL 85mm yellow pigalle spikes! The height is perfect for me! Not too high as I'm still a Louboutin newbie.


----------



## poohbag

Perfect match!


----------



## poohbag

Got two Valentino rockstud bracelets to add to my existing one. All black and all white!


----------



## Nunigurl

poohbag said:


> Perfect match!




Indeed they are! Fabulous, fabulous collection, Miss Pooh! And these two are (bright) icings on the cake!


----------



## poohbag

I want to thank the purse blog for mentioning me again today! I feel so honored because there are so many ladies and gents here with far more stunning collections! If it weren't for u guys and all the lovely TPF members here, some of whom have become my friends, buying and collecting bags, clothes, shoes and such would only be half as much fun! Thank you! 

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-april-12.html

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-26.html


----------



## poohbag

I had promised some modeling pics and I will work on them as soon as I have more time. Thanks!


----------



## poohbag

Nunigurl said:


> Indeed they are! Fabulous, fabulous collection, Miss Pooh! And these two are (bright) icings on the cake!



Thank you Nunigurl! I wanted to start my CL collection with a more classic style in black but as soon as I saw these, I knew they would be the one instead since I love my yellow boy bag sooo much!


----------



## rowy65

Poohbag, I loved the tour and the background stories.  It was a beautiful tour in your closet and I loved how the timeline ended (temporarily) for now with the amazing RTW finds!  As much as I love the Chanels , the Celine Nanos are totally adorable.  Congrats my friend on such a beautiful collection


----------



## estiprice

your collecion is absoultely goreous!! to die for! thank you for sharing!


----------



## kle

poohbag said:


> Finally my last upload of the night-my sunny cheery bag that puts a smile to my face!
> 
> 13c medium yellow boy Chanel in calfskin




OMG!! I love this bag. I contacted a SA and he told me they no longer carried it. I want one so bad. I thought it would be the perfect first Chanel bag to have.


----------



## Member 279435

your collection is to die for! I love your chanels they are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> Poohbag, I loved the tour and the background stories.  It was a beautiful tour in your closet and I loved how the timeline ended (temporarily) for now with the amazing RTW finds!  As much as I love the Chanels , the Celine Nanos are totally adorable.  Congrats my friend on such a beautiful collection



Thanks so much rowy for dropping by!  I had fun taking the pictures and writing the little blurbs so I'm glad you enjoyed them too!  Yes the Nano is a great bag!  Hope you get one too! 



estiprice said:


> your collecion is absoultely goreous!! to die for! thank you for sharing!



Thanks estiprice! It is very sweet of you to write this lovely note!  



kle said:


> OMG!! I love this bag. I contacted a SA and he told me they no longer carried it. I want one so bad. I thought it would be the perfect first Chanel bag to have.



Hi kle!  Yes I love the yellow boy bag too!  It's something different and it makes me happy whenever I wear it!  I hope Chanel will bring back a similar yellow le boy for cruise and spring/summer 2014 too!  



anniechow24 said:


> your collection is to die for! I love your chanels they are sooo gorgeous!



Oh thank you so much annie!   I'm so thrilled you like my collection.  Chanel is such a slippery slope!  I never thought I would buy so many things from them!


----------



## joycee71

poohbag said:


> Perfect match!


I love it, and all of your collections, omg..youre one lucky lady :tpfrox:


----------



## poohbag

joycee71 said:


> I love it, and all of your collections, omg..youre one lucky lady :tpfrox:



Thanks for dropping by joycee! You are so sweet! I feel very grateful for what I have!


----------



## poohbag

tenshix said:


> *poohbag* let me first start off by saying how I would like to live in your closet! Very well-rounded and I love your taste!
> 
> The distressed leather is tdf! May I ask what boots those are? They go perfectly with your bag and I'd love to see modeling pics of your tough boy and nice girl look!!



Here's the distressed brown le boy with my boots! I still have to do another outfit with the flats...


----------



## poohbag

My Chanel addiction spell is finally broken! Been eyeing this beauty for some time, but Chanel kept pulling me back. Well 2 days ago, thanks to intel from a TPF'er, I found out that all Dior bags will have a price increase today, August 1. That pushed me over the edge and I hurried over to my boutique to take her home!


----------



## poohbag

Dior Diorissimo medium purple with pink leather lining and pale gold hardware


----------



## poohbag

Some more pics since I really love this bag and the purple is hard to capture.


----------



## poohbag

Some quick modeling shots. Didn't have time to think through the outfit and shoes so sorry if the overall look is not very polished but you get an idea of how the bag looks on me!


----------



## poohbag

Just want to add two more bag modeling pictures.


----------



## poohbag

.


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

LOVE 
-black on black lamb classic flap
-yellow boy bag!!!


----------



## rowy65

poohbag said:


> .





poohbag said:


> Just want to add two more bag modeling pictures.





poohbag said:


> Some quick modeling shots. Didn't have time to think through the outfit and shoes so sorry if the overall look is not very polished but you get an idea of how the bag looks on me!



Love the modeling pics.  The Diorissimo in medium looks fabulous on you.  The So Black is a classic touch for that dress and love the Celine with the RV flats.  Love your style   keep the pics coming!


----------



## NikkNak728

poohbag said:


> Perfect match!



!!!!! To die for


----------



## gburgnicole

Amazing Dior piece!  You have a very sophisticated style!


----------



## dorres

Poohbag, I did enjoy your thread. I stumbled on it while browsing TPF during mani-pedi session. I love your collection. I just started with Chanel a couple of years ago, so I'm slowly adding to my small Chanel family. You always look great at your modeling pics!


----------



## poohbag

yoyosaidfeia said:


> LOVE
> -black on black lamb classic flap
> -yellow boy bag!!!



These two are my favorite Chanels as well! Thanks for writing!



rowy65 said:


> Love the modeling pics.  The Diorissimo in medium looks fabulous on you.  The So Black is a classic touch for that dress and love the Celine with the RV flats.  Love your style   keep the pics coming!



Dear Rowy! Thank you for your kind words! It's reassuring to know you like the pictures-I'll try to take some more in the future and share them on here! 



NikkNak728 said:


> !!!!! To die for



Thanks for dropping by again! The yellow boy bag and pigalle spikes are so fun right!?



gburgnicole said:


> Amazing Dior piece!  You have a very sophisticated style!



That is a very nice compliment! I really appreciate it! I think my taste has evolved as I get older and I'm hoping that I can still use most of these things down the road! Thank you gburgnicole! 



dorres said:


> Poohbag, I did enjoy your thread. I stumbled on it while browsing TPF during mani-pedi session. I love your collection. I just started with Chanel a couple of years ago, so I'm slowly adding to my small Chanel family. You always look great at your modeling pics!



Hi dorres! I'm thrilled you enjoyed my thread during your moment of pampering! I'm sure you have a fabulous collection too! Thank you for taking the time to look through my pictures and for commenting!


----------



## poohbag

This should be the last of my sale finds. A pearl belt to go with my shirt dress.


----------



## poohbag

A few mod pics.


----------



## poohbag

Bolero dress with RV flats


----------



## poohbag

Have been using my micro luggage the last 2 days


----------



## poohbag

So excited the weather was cooler today so I can wear my pastel jacket


----------



## BlessedMama

Great collection Poohbag! I'm new to TPF so glad I found your thread! You are truly blessed and so humble. I look forward to seeing more pics. Your beautiful yellow boy put an extra special smile on my face


----------



## BlessedMama

I forgot to mention that each piece you selected is so classic and classy! You inspire us all to not be afraid to invest in a piece that expresses our individuality while still staying with a classic investment. I hope you have a beautiful place to display each one like pieces of art. Very impressive! I look forward to seeing more


----------



## ekobt13

love the red chanel!!!


----------



## poohbag

ekobt13 said:


> love the red chanel!!!



Thank you! I actually don't have this one anymore. It felt a bit overwhelming. Instead I just picked up another one-essentially almost same shade but in patent and the smaller medium size. I love it!


----------



## poohbag

Close up


----------



## poohbag

BlessedMama said:


> Great collection Poohbag! I'm new to TPF so glad I found your thread! You are truly blessed and so humble. I look forward to seeing more pics. Your beautiful yellow boy put an extra special smile on my face





BlessedMama said:


> I forgot to mention that each piece you selected is so classic and classy! You inspire us all to not be afraid to invest in a piece that expresses our individuality while still staying with a classic investment. I hope you have a beautiful place to display each one like pieces of art. Very impressive! I look forward to seeing more



Thank you dear BlessedMama! You are so sweet and kind with your comments! Yes I am grateful and feel very lucky to be able to have these life indulgences! As my favorite SA says, life changes and priorities differ over time. Right this moment, I'm able to go a little crazy shopping so I'm enjoying it and having some fun! It's great to be able to share my goodies with you here!

I try now to buy things that I hope are classic pieces, especially the pricier items, so I won't get bored of them quickly or they look out of style in a season. I feel color and little design elements make everything more interesting and appealing to the eye! Unfortunately as an urban mom in a big city, space is at its premium so all my things are tugged away inside my little walk in closet! My kiddos' toys are the ones being displayed everywhere haha! Plus my preschooler would have a field day if she sees all my treasured possessions and she would want to try them on all day long!


----------



## thedesigner

poohbag said:


> Thank you! I actually don't have this one anymore. It felt a bit overwhelming. Instead I just picked up another one-essentially almost same shade but in patent and the smaller medium size. I love it!


Wow, that's incredible! Looks juicy!


----------



## BlessedMama

poohbag said:


> Thank you dear BlessedMama! You are so sweet and kind with your comments! Yes I am grateful and feel very lucky to be able to have these life indulgences! As my favorite SA says, life changes and priorities differ over time. Right this moment, I'm able to go a little crazy shopping so I'm enjoying it and having some fun! It's great to be able to share my goodies with you here!
> 
> I try now to buy things that I hope are classic pieces, especially the pricier items, so I won't get bored of them quickly or they look out of style in a season. I feel color and little design elements make everything more interesting and appealing to the eye! Unfortunately as an urban mom in a big city, space is at its premium so all my things are tugged away inside my little walk in closet! My kiddos' toys are the ones being displayed everywhere haha! Plus my preschooler would have a field day if she sees all my treasured possessions and she would want to try them on all day long!


Thanks so much for your reply  I really like your 13A distressed brown medium boy bag. I hope you don't mind me asking, was this a limited addition or pre-fall release? I hope its proper etiquette  to ask. Its sooooo gorgeous and unique. I am usually a classic black with simple hardware but this beauty makes me want to take the plunge into something different?


----------



## Renatitinha

Your collection is great! 
I love the yellow boy. It will for sure be my first boy.
Loving All the other chanel bags and the celine


----------



## understatedchic

poohbag said:


> first up is my absolute favorite! My hg for now! Because of this bag i met my most awesome chanel boutique sa!
> 
> So black lambskin jumbo flap




omg i love this bag.  If i ever get a chanel, this will be it!!!


----------



## poohbag

BlessedMama said:


> Thanks so much for your reply  I really like your 13A distressed brown medium boy bag. I hope you don't mind me asking, was this a limited addition or pre-fall release? I hope its proper etiquette  to ask. Its sooooo gorgeous and unique. I am usually a classic black with simple hardware but this beauty makes me want to take the plunge into something different?



Of course I don't mind your asking. No it's just a regular prefall release. I bought mine at the boutique but I know Saks also has it. In fact, I wrote you back over at the Chanel shopping sub forum where you posted you were looking for the bag. I went to see my Saks SA on Friday and her store was displaying the medium distressed brown boy bag in the window. Let me know if you want to contact my SA.

It's definitely more interesting than a black flap IMO! I love the rugged look-goes well with the edgier, more masculine vibe of this bag!


----------



## poohbag

thedesigner said:


> Wow, that's incredible! Looks juicy!



Haha thank you! Yes it's my big red delicious! 



Renatitinha said:


> Your collection is great!
> I love the yellow boy. It will for sure be my first boy.
> Loving All the other chanel bags and the celine



Thanks Renatitinha for liking my collection! The yellow boy is eye catching and I love that it is a more unusual piece! 



understatedchic said:


> omg i love this bag.  If i ever get a chanel, this will be it!!!



I love my so black jumbo too! It's such a good looking bag with the puffy shiny quilts and the smooth luxurious lambskin. The hardware gives it a sleek look and makes it so different from the typical silver and gold HW. I still feel lucky I managed to score this one without much effort!


----------



## poohbag

A couple recent action shots/mod pics:


----------



## poohbag

Black caviar for a rainy day.


----------



## kmt000

All your pictures look greaaaaaat and I would love to add more stuff to my current Chanel bag 

PS: your yellow shoes and bag are so pretty!


----------



## tenshix

poohbag said:


> Here's the distressed brown le boy with my boots! I still have to do another outfit with the flats...


Eek! Sorry for the extremely delayed reply, I just saw this! Love the combo and love the adorable modeling pic!! They suit you so well


----------



## poohbag

kmt000 said:


> All your pictures look greaaaaaat and I would love to add more stuff to my current Chanel bag
> 
> PS: your yellow shoes and bag are so pretty!



Thank you! I'm sure you will soon add more once you start seeing all the lovely reveals and collections on here!


----------



## poohbag

tenshix said:


> Eek! Sorry for the extremely delayed reply, I just saw this! Love the combo and love the adorable modeling pic!! They suit you so well



No problem! I'm happy you like the pairing! Now that the weather is cooling down, I'm ready to start using the distressed brown one! Thanks for coming by again dear!


----------



## poohbag

Found this on eBay unintentionally! My first ever Chanel purchase there! 

05P Lesage fantasy tweed jacket and skirt suit


----------



## poohbag

Some modeling pictures. The suit looks brand new even though it's from 8 years ago! Price was reasonable so I had to pull the trigger!


----------



## poohbag

Another recent buy-a new to me small violet Bottega Veneta wallet


----------



## poohbag

..


----------



## poohbag

Still on a bag ban but I added two pairs of Roger Vivier flats for fall. 

Calf hair leopard print and ombré iridescent patent


----------



## poohbag

The ombré is this subtle sparkly color that looks black but changes color depending on the angle of the lighting.


----------



## poohbag

Have been using my black Bal with GHW for 2+ weeks straight! It's so roomy and light!


----------



## aprilraign

Lovely, diverse collection!!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

A truly fabulous collection!


----------



## poohbag

aprilraign said:


> Lovely, diverse collection!!!!





Harper Quinn said:


> A truly fabulous collection!



Thank you aprilraign and Harper Quinn for your kind words!   I'm in the process of editing my bags collection-must get rid of some old unused bags before I allow myself to add another!


----------



## DivaDeb

poohbag said:


> Another Chloe that I have let go. This is the Paraty in medium size lychee color.
> 
> I loved this pink. It is a dark dusty pink which is a great neutral. The design is really special and the leather is amazing. However I found the opening to be a tad small to my liking and I didn't really like the strap that sort of gets in the way when you are hand carrying the bag.


I'm new to the forum, but I must say that I love this bag! Sorry she had to go away  Enjoyed browsing through your collection


----------



## idaaaaxx

that Chanel "So Black" looks amazing!!!


----------



## Thea Baghag

poohbag said:


> First I'd like to show my most prized possession. It's a no brand bag though handed down to me by my mom. This one must be 30+ years old but still looking brand spanking new!
> 
> This used to be hidden in a dustbag at a corner in my closet but I have decided to display it prominently now on the shelf! This way, everyday I walk into my little closet to change, I will see this bag and make me think of my dear mom.
> 
> Black alligator envelope clutch


Very classic! Your mom has definitely a good taste on bags like you do! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## poohbag

DivaDeb said:


> I'm new to the forum, but I must say that I love this bag! Sorry she had to go away  Enjoyed browsing through your collection



Thanks! Yes the Paraty is a beautiful style that is not too commonly seen. It's too bad it doesn't suit my needs. This is a gorgeous pink too! I need to find a replacement in this exact shade.


----------



## poohbag

idaaaaxx said:


> that Chanel "So Black" looks amazing!!!



The "So Black" IS amazing! I'm still so in love with this bag and can't believe I have it in my collection. I can't help but to take another shot! Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## poohbag

Thea Baghag said:


> Very classic! Your mom has definitely a good taste on bags like you do! Thanks for sharing this



Aww you are so kind and sweet to say this! My mom had a few very nice classic pieces in her closet which got passed down to me. I rarely use them because I treasure them deeply but at the same time, I find it somewhat silly to just let them sit in the closet/bank safe deposit box collecting dust and not seeing the light of days! I'm happy I got to share this clutch and my stuff with you here!


----------



## wows

poohbag said:


> The "So Black" IS amazing! I'm still so in love with this bag and can't believe I have it in my collection. I can't help but to take another shot! Thanks for indulging me!


This total black  It's really cute!!!


----------



## poohbag

wows said:


> This total black  It's really cute!!!



Thank you wows! I love this bag!


----------



## poohbag

I thought I could stay on ban for longer but of course I succumbed to the temptation again! Cruise 2014 has begun arriving and I went to the boutique yesterday with the extent of checking out the new arrivals for other lovely TPF'er friends. Well I couldn't leave without picking something up for myself!

14C red caviar wallet on chain with silver HW


----------



## poohbag

Comparison shot with my patent red flap and a little family pic of my WOCs.


----------



## poohbag

Just want to post some mod shots! I love that the woc can be worn 4 ways!


----------



## poohbag

Forgot I have this dress! Goes great with the Diorissimo!


----------



## poohbag

My PS1 birch had been neglected for a while so I used it today. 

Hope to be able to add new stuff soon!


----------



## ShoesNBagsGirl

Loving your collection poohbag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Love your collection...especially the Chanels. Oh and the boys...I love boys! And your new patent red flap is gorg. I had a BV violet veneta...that colour is simply a stunner!


----------



## Jessielynn1987@

I love that Cambridge satchel and red Chanel! You have amazing taste!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love your collection - thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## poohbag

ShoesNBagsGirl said:


> Loving your collection poohbag



 I'm so happy that you dropped by!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your collection...especially the Chanels. Oh and the boys...I love boys! And your new patent red flap is gorg. I had a BV violet veneta...that colour is simply a stunner!



You're so sweet! I love your collection too! I'm trying to peel myself away from Chanel but have been unsuccessful so far! I want to add a colorful classic BV-hoping there will be some cheerful bright colors for cruise/spring/summer! Yours are all so vibrant!



Jessielynn1987@ said:


> I love that Cambridge satchel and red Chanel! You have amazing taste!



Thanks Jessielynn! The gray glitter satchel is so pretty! Sadly I had to let it go because I wasn't using it and it was too nice to just collect dust in my closet. So someone in my city got a great deal and is hopefully rocking it and putting it to good use! Chanel does really gorgeous reds each season! They fly off the shelves and are relatively harder to come by in the reseller's market I think. 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love your collection - thanks for sharing!!!



Thank you so much for checking out my stuff!


----------



## Venessa84

Aaa-mazing!!! Love the evolution, love the collection...you have great taste. I think ever bag is my fave but if I had to pick 1 it would be the 1 in your profile pic (the boy bag). Yellow is my favorite color.


----------



## poohbag

Venessa84 said:


> Aaa-mazing!!! Love the evolution, love the collection...you have great taste. I think ever bag is my fave but if I had to pick 1 it would be the 1 in your profile pic (the boy bag). Yellow is my favorite color.



Thank you for dropping by!  I'm very happy you enjoyed the pictures.  I love my yellow boy too!  You know, Chanel is going to have some more yellow bags again this spring-there will be at least a wallet on chain in yellow and a patent yellow boy which may be called gold...time to check out the boutiques and department stores...new stuff arriving!  

I picked up a few items during the ongoing winter 2013 sale recently as well.  I need to update this thread when I have a chance.


----------



## Eve.A

Amazing


----------



## burberrygirl59

Very nice collection.


----------



## Venessa84

poohbag said:


> Thank you for dropping by!  I'm very happy you enjoyed the pictures.  I love my yellow boy too!  You know, Chanel is going to have some more yellow bags again this spring-there will be at least a wallet on chain in yellow and a patent yellow boy which may be called gold...time to check out the boutiques and department stores...new stuff arriving!
> 
> I picked up a few items during the ongoing winter 2013 sale recently as well.  I need to update this thread when I have a chance.


I would love to see your updates. I have no Chanels yet in my collection but hopefully soon. Does Chanel have good sales? Does it include bags?


----------



## poohbag

Eve.A said:


> Amazing




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poohbag

burberrygirl59 said:


> Very nice collection.




Thanks very much!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poohbag

Here are my Chanel winter 2013 sale finds. I first picked up this prefall Metiers d'Art Paris-Edinburgh navy cable knit cashmere cardigan. It's super cozy and warm and I love that it doesn't scream Chanel. The button of Leo is the only clue. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poohbag

I found a pair of pointed toe flats as well. The beige black combo is classic Chanel and I like that these are a little different from the more typical round toe ballet flats. I love the gold heel!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poohbag

Here's a little tote for casual shopping days!

12A dark blue small chevron tote in lambskin with silver hardware


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poohbag

Finally my icing on the cake! I could not believe my luck when I was able to get my hands on this gorgeous black patent tone on tone L flap wallet-on sale! 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poohbag

Venessa84 said:


> I would love to see your updates. I have no Chanels yet in my collection but hopefully soon. Does Chanel have good sales? Does it include bags?




Hi there! I just uploaded my sale finds! Yes Chanel does have good sales every June and December! The classic bags and shoes won't go on sale, but a good selection of the seasonal stuff will!  Boutiques don't put their bags on sale anymore, but all the department stores still do, along with shoes, SLGs, accessories, RTW, etc. TPF is a great resource as many members who get awesome intel from their SAs will post what's available and people are kind enough to post their returns as well. Sale hunting is a lot of fun, but it can be bad for the wallet! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poohbag said:


> Finally my icing on the cake! I could not believe my luck when I was able to get my hands on this gorgeous black patent tone on tone L flap wallet-on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



SUper lucky!!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

poohbag said:


> Hi there! I just uploaded my sale finds! Yes Chanel does have good sales every June and December! The classic bags and shoes won't go on sale, but a good selection of the seasonal stuff will!  Boutiques don't put their bags on sale anymore, but all the department stores still do, along with shoes, SLGs, accessories, RTW, etc. TPF is a great resource as many members who get awesome intel from their SAs will post what's available and people are kind enough to post their returns as well. Sale hunting is a lot of fun, but it can be bad for the wallet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love the updates. That sweater looks so comfortable!!!  Thanks for letting me know about the sales...June maybe a month to go Chanel shopping.


----------



## Aremkay

poohbag said:


> Some quick modeling shots. Didn't have time to think through the outfit and shoes so sorry if the overall look is not very polished but you get an idea of how the bag looks on me!


love the shoes and bag! you have great taste


----------



## Aremkay

poohbag said:


> Now I can do tough boy look and nice girl look with my new brown boy bag!


I absolutely lovvvve your distressed boy bag! it's so classy! you have an excellent collection


----------



## malle1985

poohbag said:


> the last bag that i've let go so far is still on her way to the new owner-a lovely tpf'er. It is a stunning gorgeous bag and i let her go after much back and forth. I'd never actually used the bag because it looks a bit bulky on me i think and the bright color is such an attention grabber! I kept thinking i would use her down the road but ultimately, i realized there is no point keeping her as a closet ornament.
> 
> Chanel 12a red iridescent (soft) caviar timeless classic flap in jumbo size with silver hardware


love


----------



## poohbag

Venessa84 said:


> Love the updates. That sweater looks so comfortable!!!  Thanks for letting me know about the sales...June maybe a month to go Chanel shopping.




My pleasure-I love being an enabler! June is a GREAT month to go Chanel shopping indeed and I hope you'll find some lovely goodies!


----------



## poohbag

Aremkay said:


> love the shoes and bag! you have great taste




Thanks so much Aremkay!


----------



## poohbag

Aremkay said:


> I absolutely lovvvve your distressed boy bag! it's so classy! you have an excellent collection




Thanks again my friend! I'm very grateful for what I have and I love them all!


----------



## poohbag

malle1985 said:


> love




Me too! The red is truly amazing and it was hard to let this beauty go but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## poohbag

I'm so excited to share with you I got my first orange box! It's an unexpected buy because I never knew a Hermes scarf counter exists inside this dept store! I was walking out and noticed the SA tying on this gorgeous GM cashmere/silk shawl! I fell in love immediately and had to bring it home!


----------



## poohbag

Some close ups. I love how colorful and intricate it is! It's really cozy and warm too! I have a feeling this won't be my last!


----------



## poohbag

Happy Chinese New Year! Here's some red for good luck!  Carrying my black aged calf reissue with GHW in the 226 size today.


----------



## poohbag

Oops here's the picture.


----------



## poohbag

I so wanted to buy something other than a Chanel but I really couldn't resist this one! 

2014 spring summer precollection black braided sheepskin boy reverso Chanel in new medium size


----------



## poohbag

Some close ups of the details...


----------



## poohbag

My three boys and my black Chanels


----------



## palmbeachpink

poohbag said:


> Comparison shot with my patent red flap and a little family pic of my WOCs.



so beautiful!! what leather is the blue camilias? thank you for showing all the ways to wear WOC, is the chain longer on the WOC than mini! thank you!!


----------



## poohbag

palmbeachpink said:


> so beautiful!! what leather is the blue camilias? thank you for showing all the ways to wear WOC, is the chain longer on the WOC than mini! thank you!!



Thanks for dropping by palmbeachpink! The turquoise Camellia WOC is made of lambskin. I love the softness of the leather and I feel the embossing helps hide any minor scratches. Yes the chain of the woc is a little bit longer than the mini. I prefer the length of the mini on me, yet I really like the practicality of the woc!


----------



## lilyrose0156

Love! !


----------



## poohbag

lilyrose0156 said:


> Love! !



Thank you very much!


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

Oh my gosh--the Antigona, the Chanel, the YSL chyc medium...dying!!! I love them all--you have an incredible collection!


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

poohbag said:


> My three boys and my black Chanels



 Those boys!! So perfect. I love your color choices!


----------



## MsCandice

What a beautiful collection! I love the variety of shapes, colors, brands and textures.  So lovely.


----------



## poohbag

CurvyGirlChic said:


> Oh my gosh--the Antigona, the Chanel, the YSL chyc medium...dying!!! I love them all--you have an incredible collection!





CurvyGirlChic said:


> Those boys!! So perfect. I love your color choices!



Thanks CurvyGirlChic!    I'm so excited you like my bags.  I feel like with my earlier bags, I was choosing the more basic colors but with a twist, whereas with my more recent Chanels, I have gotten bolder and am now into brighter colors!  I'm patiently waiting for some spring/summer vibrant colors to arrive at my stores-I hope to be able to add them to my collection and make a little rainbow of sorts! 



MsCandice said:


> What a beautiful collection! I love the variety of shapes, colors, brands and textures.  So lovely.



Thank you MsCandice!  I have been desperately trying to branch out again and add more designers to the mix.  It'd be awesome to have a BV or a sac du jour or a Mansur Gavriel...anything from H would be nice...but I can't seem to peel myself away from Chanel.  There is also something to lure me back!


----------



## Venessa84

poohbag said:


> My three boys and my black Chanels


 
Ooo love these boys together.


----------



## 31ruedecambon

pooh bag...your collection is lovely !


----------



## 31ruedecambon

Ooops ....I posted a comment before I even finished looking at all your bags !  ( Brand new to all of this ) I was only on page two. I hadn't even gotten to cream of the crop yet - those Chanel's ! wow ! Gorgeous bags ! Wear them in good health !!


----------



## rowy65

I just ventured through your bags again!  My faves were your Mom's croc, your Celine Box, your red patent juicy red delicious Chanel and finally , my HG, the black calf reissue 236 with GHW!  So much fun going through the thread again especially since we went through some of them together!


----------



## poohbag

Venessa84 said:


> Ooo love these boys together.



Thank you! I am happy with these three boys! 



31ruedecambon said:


> pooh bag...your collection is lovely !



Thanks dear!



31ruedecambon said:


> Ooops ....I posted a comment before I even finished looking at all your bags !  ( Brand new to all of this ) I was only on page two. I hadn't even gotten to cream of the crop yet - those Chanel's ! wow ! Gorgeous bags ! Wear them in good health !!



So sweet of you to write and thank you for your well wishes! Welcome to TPF! It's been a fun journey and I'm glad to be able to share my love of bags and other things with you here!


----------



## Bratty1919

poohbag said:


> I so wanted to buy something other than a Chanel but I really couldn't resist this one!
> 
> 2014 spring summer precollection black braided sheepskin boy reverso Chanel in new medium size




This bag is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> I just ventured through your bags again!  My faves were your Mom's croc, your Celine Box, your red patent juicy red delicious Chanel and finally , my HG, the black calf reissue 236 with GHW!  So much fun going through the thread again especially since we went through some of them together!



Thanks for dropping by my partner in crime! I'm so happy to have you come along with me and help me pick out some of these bags together via our email chats! I hope you'll soon get your HG reissue---hopefully in the mother store! I love that bag to pieces! 



Bratty1919 said:


> This bag is TO DIE FOR!!!



Thank you Bratty1919! It's turned out to be a lot more user friendly than I originally thought and the braiding is just so pretty to look at!


----------



## mga13

It's really beautiful that you showed us your mother's bag first and as the most precious thing you have. Really touching. Your collection is gorgeous.


----------



## KBloveCC

Hi poohbag! Just found the showcase forum and just viewed your collection! Your bags are TDF!!! Love the YSL and all your boy bags!!! Can't wait to see what you got for this spring &#128522;


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> It's really beautiful that you showed us your mother's bag first and as the most precious thing you have. Really touching. Your collection is gorgeous.



Thank you mga13! The bag is indeed very precious to me. Mom was a modest and humble woman who had a good sense of style and loved beautiful things. She really didn't splurge much though but this was one of her more treasured pieces. I didn't appreciate any of them growing up, but now that I'm older, I can say she managed to pick some awesome and classic items that I can incorporate into my wardrobe too!


----------



## poohbag

KBloveCC said:


> Hi poohbag! Just found the showcase forum and just viewed your collection! Your bags are TDF!!! Love the YSL and all your boy bags!!! Can't wait to see what you got for this spring &#55357;&#56842;



It's great to see you here! Thanks for writing and you are too kind! So many others here have far more stunning and extensive collections than mine! I'm excited to hear you love the chyc! I have in fact been using it nonstop for over a week now as my work bag! My boys may be a little quirky-the yellow and the vintage look and the braiding-I like that they are more unique looking! I'm trying to be good this spring but can't resist all the colors. Hopefully I'll add some bright SLGs and a mini or two? (Geez I still can't get away from Chanel!) I hope you will check back!


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

*This Chanel bag and it's dragon red color says POW for sure!  #Ibow2u  Talk about shoulder candy!

Nice collection, BTW.*



poohbag said:


> The last bag that I've let go so far is still on her way to the new owner-a lovely TPF'er. It is a stunning gorgeous bag and I let her go after much back and forth. I'd never actually used the bag because it looks a bit bulky on me I think and the bright color is such an attention grabber! I kept thinking I would use her down the road but ultimately, I realized there is no point keeping her as a closet ornament.
> 
> Chanel 12A red iridescent (soft) caviar Timeless Classic flap in jumbo size with silver hardware


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

*Awww...so luvly...one of a kind and the backstory about your mother is priceless (name brand or no name brand)...quality and in the spirit of luv!  Who could ask for anything more.*



poohbag said:


> First I'd like to show my most prized possession. It's a no brand bag though handed down to me by my mom. This one must be 30+ years old but still looking brand spanking new!
> 
> This used to be hidden in a dustbag at a corner in my closet but I have decided to display it prominently now on the shelf! This way, everyday I walk into my little closet to change, I will see this bag and make me think of my dear mom.
> 
> Black alligator envelope clutch


----------



## poohbag

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> *This Chanel bag and it's dragon red color says POW for sure!  #Ibow2u  Talk about shoulder candy!
> 
> Nice collection, BTW.*



Thanks! EnvyIsNotHot you are too funny!  :lolots: This red is indeed quite a headturner! 



EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> *Awww...so luvly...one of a kind and the backstory about your mother is priceless (name brand or no name brand)...quality and in the spirit of luv!  Who could ask for anything more.*



Thank you dear.  I don't really get to use it much but every now and then, I take it out of its dustbag and admire it lovingly.


----------



## douxamere

you have a collection to die for! i love how you have so many trendy classic piecesof each brand. love your impeccable taste


----------



## poohbag

douxamere said:


> you have a collection to die for! i love how you have so many trendy classic piecesof each brand. love your impeccable taste



Thank you so much douxamere!    I want to branch out some more actually.  I've been wanting to get a few other designers for some time now, but I really got stuck with Chanel!   Perhaps after the impending price increase, I'll be able to focus my energy and wallet elsewhere!


----------



## poohbag

My April purchases!


----------



## poohbag

Here's the colorful members of my Chanel family:


----------



## Venessa84

poohbag said:


> Here's the colorful members of my Chanel family:


So in love with all this color!


----------



## poohbag

Venessa84 said:


> So in love with all this color!



Thank you! Me too! They are cute, practical, and easy to find in a big bag!


----------



## poohbag

Took the beige crackled patent reissue out today so I decided to snap some more pictures. Now that the Chanel price increase has hit, I think I'm done with my purchases for some time and will be enjoying myself on ban island!


----------



## mga13

Your collection is of impeccable taste. And even if tPF is full of amazing collections this forum is much more that pictures of designer bags. The most beautiful things don't show on pictures but in words, the stories behind them. In that sense, you are full of treasures. 
Ban island is just an strategic place.


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> Your collection is of impeccable taste. And even if tPF is full of amazing collections this forum is much more that pictures of designer bags. The most beautiful things don't show on pictures but in words, the stories behind them. In that sense, you are full of treasures.
> Ban island is just an strategic place.



Oh my dear mga13 bless your heart!   I'm so moved by your kind words and you are such a beautiful person for saying them! Indeed, tPF is much more than just sharing pictures of bags and shoes and other lovely things.  It's a way to make connections with a group of truly wonderful people like you who are stylish, fun, supportive, and have a heart made of gold!  

You're right my friend---ban island is a strategic place!  I am grateful for what I have and also feel a little guilty so I want to stop to smell the roses.  That is, I need to enjoy more of what I currently own for a short while.  And when I am ready to leave the island, my plan is to diversify my collection again with various brands.  It's not too early to start working on a wishlist is it?


----------



## BoxerLuv

Wow!  You commented on something in one of the more recent chanel threads and I noticed the link in your signature.  I'm so happy I clicked on it.  I enjoyed all of your stories and pictures.  You have a gorgeous collection of bags, shoes and clothes!


----------



## poohbag

BoxerLuv said:


> Wow!  You commented on something in one of the more recent chanel threads and I noticed the link in your signature.  I'm so happy I clicked on it.  I enjoyed all of your stories and pictures.  You have a gorgeous collection of bags, shoes and clothes!



Thank you so much BoxerLuv!   I'm really happy to hear you had a chance to pop by to check out my pictures and also took the time to read through my ramblings!


----------



## 31ruedecambon

oh my !
 the so black and the new 2014 navy boy bag are to die for !


----------



## 31ruedecambon

oh and your outfits too !  and love the shoe/
 bag pairings ! you look fantastic !


----------



## poohbag

31ruedecambon said:


> oh my !
> the so black and the new 2014 navy boy bag are to die for !



Thank you very much 31ruedecambon!  The so black feels as good as it looks in real life.  I get a high just looking at and petting the smooth puffy lambskin at home!   This surely must be a sign of bag addiction!



31ruedecambon said:


> oh and your outfits too !  and love the shoe/
> bag pairings ! you look fantastic !



I appreciate your kind comments!  I stopped snapping outfit photos on my iphone lately but may be I'll start doing it again on days when I feel I look semi-presentable.


----------



## mga13

poohbag said:


> Oh my dear mga13 bless your heart!   I'm so moved by your kind words and you are such a beautiful person for saying them! Indeed, tPF is much more than just sharing pictures of bags and shoes and other lovely things.  It's a way to make connections with a group of truly wonderful people like you who are stylish, fun, supportive, and have a heart made of gold!
> 
> You're right my friend---ban island is a strategic place!  I am grateful for what I have and also feel a little guilty so I want to stop to smell the roses.  That is, I need to enjoy more of what I currently own for a short while.  And when I am ready to leave the island, my plan is to diversify my collection again with various brands.  It's not too early to start working on a wishlist is it?



Oh no, It's never too early to start a wishlist!. I think is one of those things we have to do as long as we live.


----------



## Fabulousity630

I love your style and your bags! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lnw85

Your collection is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tartlet

Your collection is pure perfection and your taste is spot-on.    The Chanel So Black is my absolute holy grail.


----------



## kcavatu

poohbag said:


> Some close ups of the details...


love this bag!


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> Oh no, It's never too early to start a wishlist!. I think is one of those things we have to do as long as we live.



 I love how you think!  



Fabulousity630 said:


> I love your style and your bags! Thanks for sharing!







lnw85 said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing



Thank you so much for dropping by!



Tartlet said:


> Your collection is pure perfection and your taste is spot-on.    The Chanel So Black is my absolute holy grail.



Your sweet comments have made my day!  Thank you!  The So Black is truly amazing and I love mine to pieces!   I hope Chanel will make it again!  Wouldn't it be so awesome to have a so black mini!!!??? 



kcavatu said:


> love this bag!



Yes the details are really gorgeous!  Also the leather is softer so the bag is less structured than the classic boys which is more user friendly to me.


----------



## wien

poohbag said:


> Here's the colorful members of my Chanel family:


  Love your rainbow Chanel family.


----------



## poohbag

wien said:


> Love your rainbow Chanel family.



Thank you wien! I've been wanting to take a real family pic of my Chanel bags (colorful and not colorful) but still haven't had a chance yet. I want it to remind myself I don't need another Chanel bag, now that the sale is around the corner and I must resist all the bag temptation!


----------



## poohbag

Got a lil' something from the spring summer 2014 sales!


----------



## poohbag

...


----------



## poohbag

And a pair of oxfords!


----------



## mga13

poohbag said:


> Got a lil' something from the spring summer 2014 sales!



Divine!


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> Divine!




Thanks so much mga13! Xoxo


----------



## poohbag

I finally have a chance to take a family pic of my Chanel bags and SLGs. This will remind me I don't need anymore for now!


----------



## SummerMango

poohbag said:


> I finally have a chance to take a family pic of my Chanel bags and SLGs. This will remind me I don't need anymore for now!




Beautiful collection. Wow &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## poohbag

SummerMango said:


> Beautiful collection. Wow &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you SummerMango! I love each piece so much!


----------



## poohbag

Got some stuff at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale including a bag! 

Longchamp bilberry expandable tote


----------



## poohbag

I love this deep purple color! The expandable option will be handy since this will be perfect as a weekend/travel bag.


----------



## poohbag

Together with my old longchamp that I got AGES ago! Now I finally bought a version with a longer arm drop and a zipper!


----------



## poohbag

So it looks like I will have to eat my words again. I swore the Chanel suit and cricket oxfords will be my only sale items this time around since I'm supposed to be on ban island but Chanel is now on second cut!!!! Which means shoes are 60% off at Saks (final sale) and last call at NM! I caved and got a few pairs at AMAZING prices! I will post once they arrive next week! Afterwards I gotta take my loot and hibernate so my wallet can rest!


----------



## KDB

I love your collection!  Great range of colors and styles!! Which is your favorite??


----------



## MAGJES

poohbag said:


> I finally have a chance to take a family pic of my Chanel bags and SLGs. This will remind me I don't need anymore for now!



That Yellow Boy is stunning!


----------



## Piqiu

You always have the most amazing bags...


----------



## poohbag

KDB said:


> I love your collection!  Great range of colors and styles!! Which is your favorite??



Thank you KDB! I've edited my collection a bit because I realized some of the non Chanel bags were just sitting in my closet and were rarely getting used. I hope they have now gone onto new homes and put to better use! 

Each bag takes a different place in my heart and while I treasure my mom's alligator clutch the most for sentimental reasons, my favorite will have to be my SO black jumbo! It is such a striking bag and the lambskin is so puffy and smooth! The black matte HW makes it look so sleek! It also led me to the boutiques, which had seemed so daunting before. After that the floodgates opened and I wanted everything Chanel-shoes, RTW, etc. 



MAGJES said:


> That Yellow Boy is stunning!



Thanks! The yellow boy is a standout indeed! FYI in case you don't already know, there is going to be a yellow lambskin boy coming this fall act 2!!! 



Piqiu said:


> You always have the most amazing bags...



Oh Piqiu you are too kind! Thank you so much! I'm very happy you like my picks. There are so many here with crazy amazing and way extensive collections that leave me in awe!


----------



## Trevorpascoe

I want all of these pieces! Bravo, ladies! Great taste, very strong collection!


----------



## poohbag

Trevorpascoe said:


> I want all of these pieces! Bravo, ladies! Great taste, very strong collection!




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## poohbag

Here are my Chanel shoe finds, all at 60% off!!!


----------



## poohbag

A little picture of all four sale pairs yippee!


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous collection so far!


----------



## poohbag

More bags said:


> Gorgeous collection so far!



Thank you so much More bags!


----------



## poohbag

After a brief hiatus I dropped by Saks to say hello to my favorite SA. This came home with me!


----------



## mga13

poohbag said:


> After a brief hiatus I dropped by Saks to say hello to my favorite SA. This came home with me!



Wow, I love it! Please take some modelling pics


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> Wow, I love it! Please take some modelling pics




Thank you my friend! You would look so chic with it! Here's an action shot! I gotta play with it some more by doubling it up and pulling it to different lengths!


----------



## mga13

poohbag said:


> Thank you my friend! You would look so chic with it! Here's an action shot! I gotta play with it some more by doubling it up and pulling it to different lengths!



What a piece! It will look great with all your Chanel jackets. 
I think I'll visit my local Chanel boutique soon


----------



## Bratty1919

poohbag said:


> Thank you my friend! You would look so chic with it! Here's an action shot! I gotta play with it some more by doubling it up and pulling it to different lengths!




Lovely! Could you tell me more about the multi-colored top, pretty please?


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> What a piece! It will look great with all your Chanel jackets.
> I think I'll visit my local Chanel boutique soon



Thanks mga13! I'm usually not big on accessories but this necklace definitely jazzes up an outfit! Hope you have a bountiful trip to your local boutique! 



Bratty1919 said:


> Lovely! Could you tell me more about the multi-colored top, pretty please?



Thank you! Sure I got the knit cardigan on sale from COS online! It was my first purchase at the site and I think they have pretty decent stuff at great prices---especially on sale! I like that there's no brick and mortar store in the US yet so there's little chance you'll run into someone wearing the same thing on the street such as with Zara and Jcrew... The cardigan was $88!  I didn't see it this morning anymore though-it might have sold out already but cosstores.com still has tons of other stuff on sale!


----------



## ellah012

Can I just say, "Wow" what a lovely collection! XD Thanks for sharing~~


----------



## poohbag

ellah012 said:


> Can I just say, "Wow" what a lovely collection! XD Thanks for sharing~~



Thanks so much ellah012! It is so nice to be able to share our obsessions with other likeminded folks here! I appreciate your interest and taking the time!


----------



## poohbag

Presenting my oh so gorgeous Mansur Gavriel X Opening Ceremony exclusive silver saffiano bucket bag! I still can't believe I managed to get one before it sold out! Actually, this one has a small defect but OC/MG will be sending in a replacement soon! I'm so relieved because I would hate to return it and a repair would take a while!


----------



## carbs

Great taste!! Love your collection


----------



## nfrancis12

Your collection is amazing! the Chanel is to die for!


----------



## poohbag

carbs said:


> Great taste!! Love your collection



Thanks so much! Happy new year!


----------



## poohbag

nfrancis12 said:


> Your collection is amazing! the Chanel is to die for!




Thank you! I can't seem to get away from Chanel!


----------



## poohbag

Grabbed a zip around wallet when the winter 2014 Chanel sales started last month!


----------



## poohbag

Here's my little trio of turquoise Camellia goodness!


----------



## poohbag

And my latest purchase...Evelyne III pm in blue indigo clemence leather with a very special tricolor amazone strap!!!


----------



## poohbag

I have wanted one for a while but was always hesitant to venture beyond my Chanel safety zone.  However the impending price increase finally pushed me over and I'm so glad I did it! The SA who helped me was so nice and I look forward to going back for more!!! 

I initially wanted a nonblack light colored neutral but this totally caught my eye! I love that it's almost black yet the strap adds a nice pop of color and sportiness to the look!


----------



## poohbag

On my way to work this morning. The leather is scrumptious and the bag is so light!


----------



## poohbag

Haven't posted for a while. I've been a really good girl and my wallet is loving it! Did find a pair of Manolo BBs on sale at Saks 60% off! 

105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-I really love the matte gray with a slight shimmer!


----------



## poohbag

Here they are!


----------



## poohbag

ellejo said:


> I'm in love with these Chanel bags! Such a great collection!



Thanks ellejo! I'm quite bag content! Just recently added a new lightweight diaper bag to the mix but otherwise I'm good!


----------



## poohbag

Thought I could escape the Chanel spring summer sale but stumbled across these at 60% off.

15C black fabric Camellia wooden sole sandals


----------



## poohbag

Here's the latest bag addition-a FEED x Honest company diaper bag. I fell in love with the print and loved that I can start using it now before the baby arrives. It's very light and the price is not bad since I had a coupon and bought a bundle of other Honest products. I love that the purchase provided a mother and her child with 1 year supply of micronutrient powder.


----------



## medeir86

Those Givenchys though


----------



## mga13

poohbag said:


> Here they are!



Gorgeous pumps!


----------



## poohbag

medeir86 said:


> Those Givenchys though



Yes the small gray croc embossed Antigona remains one of my all time favorite bags! I ended up letting the tricolor medium Antigona go. It felt a bit bulky and large on me so hopefully it moved on to someone who's been loving and using it a lot! 



mga13 said:


> Gorgeous pumps!



Thanks my friend! They are so simple and beautiful-I don't want to wear them and ruin them!


----------



## poohbag

Found another pair of Chanel shoes at second cut during the last days of the 2015 spring/summer sale! 14A bronze ballerinas-the leather is so soft and the shoes are really comfy, more so than the classic quilted ones. I also found the same black Camellia mules I posted before again during the last days of the sale and they had gone down in price even more-70% off with extra 25% off-so they cost less than $200 from a full retail of $875!!! I love a good bargain!


----------



## yuexu9

poohbag said:


> Found another pair of Chanel shoes at second cut during the last days of the 2015 spring/summer sale! 14A bronze ballerinas-the leather is so soft and the shoes are really comfy, more so than the classic quilted ones. I also found the same black Camellia mules I posted before again during the last days of the sale and they had gone down in price even more-70% off with extra 25% off-so they cost less than $200 from a full retail of $875!!! I love a good bargain!




Oh my gosh, which store?

Your collection is to DIE for, by the way. So beautiful!


----------



## poohbag

^^^ Oops forgot to quote. 

I got the shoes from Neiman Marcus. Thanks so much for your sweet compliment!


----------



## loveydovey35

Beautiful collection! Love the modeling shots, especially the Chanel jackets with jeans, love!


----------



## poohbag

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful collection! Love the modeling shots, especially the Chanel jackets with jeans, love!



Thanks loveydovey35! I haven't updated this thread for a while so it's really sweet of you to comment! I'm looking forward to the spring season when I can wear the jackets again. 

I've gotten two new bags...maybe when I have a chance I'll post some pics here!


----------



## loveydovey35

poohbag said:


> Thanks loveydovey35! I haven't updated this thread for a while so it's really sweet of you to comment! I'm looking forward to the spring season when I can wear the jackets again.
> 
> I've gotten two new bags...maybe when I have a chance I'll post some pics here!


 


Yes, please def do!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

poohbag said:


> Thanks loveydovey35! I haven't updated this thread for a while so it's really sweet of you to comment! I'm looking forward to the spring season when I can wear the jackets again.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten two new bags...maybe when I have a chance I'll post some pics here!




So glad this thread was bumped! I love your bags, scarves, jewelry, clothing, shoes, everything! Would love to see your new goodies! [emoji7]


----------



## purses79

Love the red one


----------

